# So How'd everyone do last weekend?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I got first in STS, how did you do?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

2nd in B2, 20th of 38 overall. Beaten by a 2000 Saturn Sedan. And Ricebox, in B3, beat me by .11 sec.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *And Ricebox, in B3, beat me by .11 sec.  *


I thought it was only .011??


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

B2
#73 FCSMotorsports
White 1994 Nissan Sentra XE
Tire Bonus - Yes
Rank Overall - 20
Points - 94.09
Raw Time - 31.641
Bonus Time - 31.021
Pax Time - 24.506
Run Times OFF C 33.033 31.641 32.825 32.486

B3
#65 RiceBox
White 1993 Nissan Sentra Classic
Tire Bonus - Yes
Rank Overall - 17
Points - 95.25
Raw Time - 31.256
Bonus Time - 30.643
Pax Time - 23.748
Run Times - 31.256 31.630 32.752 31.977 33.853(1)

Guess we were both wrong - you beat me by .385 in Raw time.

Next year you should run B2, so we can compete directly and you don't have to beat that Accent.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Ignore the first time of 31.256, it was supposed to be an off-course.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Man, they need to get a new timing program. That score is official, so unless someone protests, you officially beat me by that much. But now we both know in reality it was only .011.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

4th in STS 37th overall. Lost to John Moore in his for sale classic, a Max, and a Prelude. 1.5 secs splitting the 4 of us!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Man, they need to get a new timing program. That score is official, so unless someone protests, you officially beat me by that much. But now we both know in reality it was only .011. *


I even told them it was an off-course but none of the flag people called it.


----------

